# Stuck in Guided Setup with SO3 error



## Lorcane (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm having problems with my TiVo HD. I started having guide updating issues a few months ago. Restarting the TiVo normally fixed if for 2 weeks. Last week I got the SO3 error. Trying to fix it I tried to run Guided Setup again thinking it would start over, how wrong I was. I'm now stuck at the guided setup. Tech support has no helpful information other than to keep trying to connect to TiVo at less busy hours. I've tried the kickstart 54, all hard drives passed, I've tried the kickstart 57 no issues. I've tried changing my zip code, no luck. I've changed to antennae instead of cable, no luck. I've tried dial up, wireless usb, and back to ethernet, no luck. The TiVo keeps getting stuck on the loading part of the connection process. Any clues on how to get out of this loop?


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

You can try a kickstart 58, but it probably won't work.

You need to reimage your Tivo drive. While you're at it, use Spinrite or some other utility on the hard drive that's in there to make sure there's no bad sectors. 

Next time, as you have learned, try a simple reset, followed by clearing thumbs data, followed by clearing to do list & guide data, followed by clear and delete everything. Or just let it go. Unless you have run out of guide data, there is no need to panic. It often resolves on its own. Whatever you do, do not rerun guided setup.


----------



## Lorcane (Feb 11, 2008)

I will never run guided setup again. They really should remove that option once seeing as it basically bricks the device. Sadly resets had stopped working. I have been without guide data for about 3 days, so nothing was getting recorded unless I manually recorded, which defeats the purpose. Thanks for the help though. How do I go about reimaging my harddrive? Any programs better than others? I have a linxus based computer I've just started playing with, can I do anything using it to fix this problem?


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Lorcane said:


> I will never run guided setup again. They really should remove that option once seeing as it basically bricks the device. Sadly resets had stopped working. I have been without guide data for about 3 days, so nothing was getting recorded unless I manually recorded, which defeats the purpose. Thanks for the help though. How do I go about reimaging my harddrive? Any programs better than others? I have a linxus based computer I've just started playing with, can I do anything using it to fix this problem?


I'm surprised a clear and delete everything didn't fix the problem. If that didn't work, I'd strongly suspect the hard drive. As long as you have your Tivo open, you might as well replace that hard drive with a bigger hard drive.

This forum
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=25

has instructions and support. You don't need Linux anymore, you can use WinMFS to restore an image. But you'll have to get a new image from somewhere -- I'm pretty sure you can't backup your existing image because you're stuck in Guided Setup. Tivoupgrade sells Instantcake (which contains the tools and the image and is pretty idiot-proof) for $40.

If you want a free image instead, don't PM this guy: ;-)
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388695

No matter which image you get, you'll have to do a clear and delete everything after you're done to get it to work.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

If Kickstart57 didn't help your TiVoHD, there's a good chance that you may need to replace the drive rather than just reimage it. S03 means the box can't index the data. You didn't mention an expander or if you got errors with KS54, so try the following in this order:

* - Start by doing guided setup for antenna only. There's a lot less data to handle. That should let you get back into the menus but doesn't mean you're out of the woods.
* - You already tried Kickstart57. 58 might help but it's unlikely. 
* - C&DE is a pretty good option at this point.


----------



## Lorcane (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, got word from TiVo tech support that we've done all that can be done. I need to send in the box and get a replacement. Might be a good time to just upgrade to the premire since I'm going to have to do the whole cable card thing again. I really hate TWC. Maybe I'll get lucky and I can just call in the CC numbers and such and not need a truck roll out.


----------



## sac_bid555 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a Tivo Series 2 and having problem get beyond the guided setup. I do not see any digital converter boxes during the setup. The selection screen is empty. I believed it's missing an update or the software is too old on my tivo. Please help.


----------



## Ashley_TSR (Feb 16, 2011)

I can tell you if you do a Kickstart57 and afterwards you just see a green screen and it keeps rebooting then it's something wrong with the hard drive. I don't advise anyone to do a Kickstart57 without consulting TiVo tech support first. If your currently just getting a green screen you'll need to call in to tivo to set up an RMA or try to replace the hard drive yourself. Weakness does a good job on replacing hard drives too (Good option if you have a lifetime on the tivo box for more then 3 years)


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Lorcane said:


> Well, got word from TiVo tech support that we've done all that can be done. I need to send in the box and get a replacement.


If you're out of warranty and have lifetime on your Tivo HD, you're better off replacing the hard drive yourself. You'll have a larger drive and spend less $.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

sac_bid555 said:


> I have a Tivo Series 2 and having problem get beyond the guided setup. I do not see any digital converter boxes during the setup. The selection screen is empty. I believed it's missing an update or the software is too old on my tivo. Please help.


Your issue is different than the one described in this thread. You aren't seeing an S03 error.

Instead, you have what is covered by our Digital antenna support article.
This only happens when an S2 running older software (pre-7.2) calls in for the first time. It receives the new digital antenna DB type but isn't capable of handling it. Once it gets new software, the issue remains.

As indicated in the article, contact CS and they will map your DVR to receive a runme that will wipe out the DB and cause it download again. Your problem will be fixed immediately.

You can also try PM'ing me with your 15-digit TSN, but TCF servers have been timing out a lot recently so I may not be able to help out as quickly as CS.


----------



## Lorcane (Feb 11, 2008)

I decided to upgrade to the TiVo Premire. Getting the 3 year warrenty though. To anyone that reads this, DO NOT RUN GUIDED SETUP unless told to be tech support and only after asking them if you really should be doing that. Really sucks I bricked a perfectly working TiVo HD.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Lorcane said:


> To anyone that reads this, DO NOT RUN GUIDED SETUP unless told to be tech support and only after asking them if you really should be doing that. Really sucks I bricked a perfectly working TiVo HD.


That's nonsense and a bizarro warning. I've been using a TiVo since late Feb 2001 (started with a Sony SVR-2000 Series 1) and not once have I ever "bricked" a working TiVo by running guided setup.

I've had to do it in order to setup the TiVo, because I've moved, because I've restored from an image, etc. and others have had to do it because I loaned them a TiVo.

If you had a bad drive, replacing the drive is relatively easy and inexpensive.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

cwerdna said:


> That's nonsense and a bizarro warning. I've been using a TiVo since late Feb 2001 (started with a Sony SVR-2000 Series 1) and not once have I ever "bricked" a working TiVo by running guided setup.
> 
> I've had to do it in order to setup the TiVo, because I've moved, because I've restored from an image, etc. and others have had to do it because I loaned them a TiVo.
> 
> If you had a bad drive, replacing the drive is relatively easy and inexpensive.


Actually, his Tivo was NOT working when he ran guided setup. That same warning has come several times from TivoJerry. If the Tivo is working fine, then great. Run guided setup when you move. But if it's acting up, do not run guided setup. It is not a diagnostic tool. All it will do is get you into trouble.

Once in a while the drive is good but the guide data is corrupt. Or Tivo simply can't digest it. Or it was mis-loaded and the internal database is now corrupt. Waiting a few days usually works. If not, there are other things that can be done to repair the corruption in the database that are less destructive than guided setup.


----------



## ravingfans (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm posting this in all the threads related to Guided Setup loops as I have not seen this advice anywhere on the nets:

How to get out of Guided Setup:
*1. Prerequisite*--have to have either a serial cable connection to get a shell or a telnet connection to get a shell on the TiVo--there are plenty of resources to show how to do these options elsewhere.
*2.* disconnect the Tuning Adapter and unplug all cable cards
*3.* let the TiVo boot up to the Guided Setup entry page, but don't click select with the remote
*4.* telnet in to the TiVo (or access through the serial link
*5.* type (without quotes):
dbgc-mcp -fg-gc
this initiates a garbage collection, and since the Tuning Adapter and CableCards are not connected, it does not distract the TiVo from completing GC

*6.* WAIT for this command to complete. Took mine several hours
*7.* once dbgc-mcp has completed, go through Guided Setup and it should now complete

Notes: I was having trouble getting fakecall.tcl to work in rc.sysinit.author--it ran fine from the command prompt, but did not bypass the guided setup for me, so perhaps I wasn't doing something right there. Nevertheless, fakecall.tcl is still called from my rc.sysinit.author file, but it was having no effect, so I don't think it played any role in the solution above.

I welcome comments back. This fix does not correct the S03 problem itself, just gets you past the Guided Setup loop. It has been 3.5 years since I had the S03 problem, so now am retracing my steps. My solution at that time was to increase swap space to 2GB, so I think that fended off the problem for a long time.


----------



## JimWall (Oct 19, 2002)

I had my own problems with program guide information running out. Rebooting seemed to take care of it; then about a month later it did not. I then noticed the S03 error happening at times. Then I had only one day of items in To Do list after leaving TA and network connection unplugged for a couple days. I then could get good repeated downloads but despite have full programming information in the Guide I still have no new items in the To Do list.

After a lot of reading about this plus the GC; I concluded it was a drive going bad and not having enough throughput to complete indexing before the next download. 

Unplugging the TA or powering off was interesting. I figure it helps if tivo is tuned to a channel it can no longer get so it is no longer buffering two video streams to the hard drive. This make all the reduced I/O performance available to the GC/Indexing. 

I then got Tivo support on chat and they were clueless except that the indexing needs to complete using the downloaded guide information before Tivo can find a show to put in the To Do list. Navigating through the menus got very very slow after a reboot. 

I pulled the drives (internal and external). Did dd rescue to two new WD blue drives I got on sale months ago. Some say the are hotter than the green ones but after the copy they were very cool and cooler than the Hitachi I pulled. The Hitachis had a date of 2009. I think all the disk manufactures are getting better at reducing heat. The first Hitacati 1 TB drives were almost too hot to touch. By 2009 then got a lot cooler. 

I hooked the drives back up to the Tivo HD. Menus were quick though the system information was missing information like account status. Maybe it needs to "find itself" and get computer at Tivo to agree is the the same Tivo with different drives. I rebooted after a while and everything started working. No download issues and GC took a day to catch up.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

JimWall said:


> I had my own problems with program guide information running out. Rebooting seemed to take care of it; then about a month later it did not. I then noticed the S03 error happening at times. Then I had only one day of items in To Do list after leaving TA and network connection unplugged for a couple days. I then could get good repeated downloads but despite have full programming information in the Guide I still have no new items in the To Do list.
> 
> After a lot of reading about this plus the GC; I concluded it was a drive going bad and not having enough throughput to complete indexing before the next download.
> 
> ...


The Blues run a little hotter than the Greens (not surprising, since they spin faster--which is wasted on the TiVo), but it's the Blacks that double as short order grills.


----------



## darklyte (Sep 17, 2003)

I made the mistake of going into guided setup after trying numerous solutions to fix the S03 error. From here I was totally stuck in the loop from hell and couldn't get out of it. I tried every one of the above solutions and anything I could think of to no avail. The kickstart commands would not even take anymore.

What worked for me and I wanted to share is (may not work for everyone)&#8230;

I had upgraded my drive a few years ago and in the process made a backup image of that original drive. I found that old image and restored it to the current HD using WinMFS.

After I did that I was able to successfully get the drive out of guided setup and to go through and connect and download data &#8211; it was out of the guided setup loop and also no more S03 errors! 

Because the old image was showing my programs from years past in the menu, I also did a complete erase everything command.

My TiVo is now a few days in and working fine. The downside being I lost all my recorded programs and ratings. The upside is that the machine is not just working but seems to be noticeably faster and better than ever. I got my series 3 in 2003 so that means if my original settings carried over when I upgraded my HD there was potentially 11 years of data, ratings and season passes clogging up my machine. The complete reformat and start from the beginning has made it faster, and again restoring the drive from an old image got me out of guided setup.

As a first step for anyone getting continual s03 errors, I would suggest doing the erase everything command &#8211;I didn&#8217;t do this, but suspect it may have helped my issue. ....and as has been noted here multiple times DO NOT TRY GUIDED SETUP! 

But once stuck in Guided Setup loop hell, reinstall from an old drive image. If you don&#8217;t have one maybe try to get one from someone with the same model if possible.


----------



## FaFaFooey (Sep 25, 2012)

ravingfans said:


> I'm posting this in all the threads related to Guided Setup loops as I have not seen this advice anywhere on the nets:
> 
> How to get out of Guided Setup:
> *1. Prerequisite*--have to have either a serial cable connection to get a shell or a telnet connection to get a shell on the TiVo--there are plenty of resources to show how to do these options elsewhere.
> ...


Thanks ravingfans! This worked like a charm! Running the garbage collection command actually does seem to stop that s03 problem and stops me from having to unplug my transport adapter every few days. Downside, the command needs to executed periodically.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

For me, the best way to deal with SO3 from the Tuning Adapter issue is to put the TA on a timer. I have mine go off for 4 hours overnight every night and it solves the problem.

There are other ways but this works well for me. I don't have to think about it.


----------



## mhuffman (Oct 10, 2006)

ravingfans said:


> I'm posting this in all the threads related to Guided Setup loops as I have not seen this advice anywhere on the nets:
> 
> How to get out of Guided Setup:
> *1. Prerequisite*--have to have either a serial cable connection to get a shell or a telnet connection to get a shell on the TiVo--there are plenty of resources to show how to do these options elsewhere.
> ...


Is there a way to run this command by removing the hard drive from the tivo, connecting to a computer, and using Linux, WinMFS, etc?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mhuffman said:


> Is there a way to run this command by removing the hard drive from the tivo, connecting to a computer, and using Linux, WinMFS, etc?


Not that anyone's figured out yet.

You'd likely need a program that enabled the PC to emulate the TiVo, including the proprietary, closed source TiVo software and hardware.

In other words, getting the TiVo to do it is the easy way.


----------



## mhuffman (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks. Someone on another thread suggested that using WinMFS to expand my 1tb drive to a 2tb drive and increase the swap size to 2000mb should fix the problem. Was thinking of trying that - what do you think?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

mhuffman said:


> Thanks. Someone on another thread suggested that using WinMFS to expand my 1tb drive to a 2tb drive and increase the swap size to 2000mb should fix the problem. Was thinking of trying that - what do you think?


That never helped at all, for any problems I ever had on a TiVoHD. In fact, it seemed to make things worse. I had four of them that I tried using varying sizes on.

There's a few members who insist that people should do it, because "it can't hurt". That might be true. But, I've never been able to determine that it truly "can help". I think too many people confuse TiVo's swap with Windows or Linux OS, and assume that bigger is better. Even on non-proprietary OS's, there comes a point where managing the extra size starts sapping away resources.

I think those that post it fixed something are often getting a placebo effect, due to the fact that the only time you can easily increase the size is when re-imaging. Re-imaging always makes things better than they were on a drive that's seen a lot of use, and has become fragmented.

Changing the swap size is on my list of questionable advice I see reposted, like it's fact, just because somebody read it somewhere here, or elsewhere. If it's on the internet, it must be true, right?

I seem to recall that it was important pre-Series 3, to use the correct swap size, and TiVo's default was inadequate, in certain, limited, situations. WinMFS was built around the series 2, where increasing the swap size could mean the difference between a boot-looping TiVo upon a filesystem integrity check, or the repair of whatever was detected being completed, and not having to re-image or rebuild the drive.


----------



## mhuffman (Oct 10, 2006)

Sooo... any recommendations for getting out of the S03 loop where I don't have a telnet connection since this is an S3? Would love to preserve my recordings if possible (I've already transferred a bunch to a new Roamio - they still "see" each other even though the S3 is in the loop - but there are a bunch that are digitally protected and won't transfer), but can pull the original drive and start from scratch if I have to.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

mhuffman said:


> Sooo... any recommendations for getting out of the S03 loop where I don't have a telnet connection since this is an S3? Would love to preserve my recordings if possible (I've already transferred a bunch to a new Roamio - they still "see" each other even though the S3 is in the loop - but there are a bunch that are digitally protected and won't transfer), but can pull the original drive and start from scratch if I have to.


Nothing that hasn't already been posted in triplicate, sorry. If I had links saved for all the best ones, I'd give them.

You'll have to do the searching yourself, or just spend the same amount of time starting over with a fully tested drive and a fresh image.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

If you have an S03 error, but are not yet stuck in Guided Setup, run 

Clear Program information & To Do List

which is less drastic than 

Clear and Delete Everything

and won't erase your shows

and doesn't dump you into GS when it finishes the way C&DE does.


----------



## mhuffman (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah unfortunately I tried to reset the channel list which dumped me into the GS loop so I'm stuck there now.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mhuffman said:


> Yeah unfortunately I tried to reset the channel list which dumped me into the GS loop so I'm stuck there now.


Bummer.

What part of the country are you in?


----------



## mhuffman (Oct 10, 2006)

Los Angeles


----------



## ravingfans (Jan 12, 2009)

mhuffman said:


> Yeah unfortunately I tried to reset the channel list which dumped me into the GS loop so I'm stuck there now.


I think you can get a shell prompt using the serial cable, and from there give it the dbgc-mcp -fg-gc command (see my earlier post for better details)

this initiates a garbage collection, and since the Tuning Adapter and CableCards are not connected, it does not distract the TiVo from completing GC

I don't remember for sure, but don't think you have to prom mod the S3 TiVo to get the shell prompt using a serial cable, so this is probably your best bet. You can still find the serial cable online, likely from WK...


----------



## ravingfans (Jan 12, 2009)

mhuffman said:


> Thanks. Someone on another thread suggested that using WinMFS to expand my 1tb drive to a 2tb drive and increase the swap size to 2000mb should fix the problem. Was thinking of trying that - what do you think?


I came up with the idea originally and tested it along with several others trying to diagnose the problem early on. The 2GB swap solution worked for me for 3 years and then the dreaded S03 error started again. At that point I went with the easier path of the Lamp Timer and haven't looked back. My latest contribution to the band-aid is to switch power to a USB Powered Hub instead, which has worked quite well for me the last 3 months.



nooneuknow said:


> I think those that post it fixed something are often getting a placebo effect, due to the fact that the only time you can easily increase the size is when re-imaging. Re-imaging always makes things better than they were on a drive that's seen a lot of use, and has become fragmented.


Perhaps a placebo effect, but the 2GB swap did work for me for 3 years before S03 reared it's ugly head again. I tested several times with and without the 2GB swap and the problem followed the smaller stock swap partition size. Without source code or direct line to the engineer that wrote the code, we were really stabbing in the dark at the time. For me since it solved the problem (temporarily) I dropped back to monitoring the forum as so many others were contributing to the understanding and I had simply offered my own experience.

*Noone:* Wondering if you can help me understand the difference between TiVo Swap and Linux Swap? How would somebody increase TiVo Swap space, or is this buried in the TiVo code somewhere? I don't think I am going to spend any more time on the solution myself, but really curious from your statement.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ravingfans said:


> I came up with the idea originally and tested it along with several others trying to diagnose the problem early on. The 2GB swap solution worked for me for 3 years and then the dreaded S03 error started again. At that point I went with the easier path of the Lamp Timer and haven't looked back. My latest contribution to the band-aid is to switch power to a USB Powered Hub instead, which has worked quite well for me the last 3 months.
> 
> Perhaps a placebo effect, but the 2GB swap did work for me for 3 years before S03 reared it's ugly head again. I tested several times with and without the 2GB swap and the problem followed the smaller stock swap partition size. Without source code or direct line to the engineer that wrote the code, we were really stabbing in the dark at the time. For me since it solved the problem (temporarily) I dropped back to monitoring the forum as so many others were contributing to the understanding and I had simply offered my own experience.
> 
> *Noone:* Wondering if you can help me understand the difference between TiVo Swap and Linux Swap? How would somebody increase TiVo Swap space, or is this buried in the TiVo code somewhere? I don't think I am going to spend any more time on the solution myself, but really curious from your statement.


The only way I know (I'm sure there are other ways) to change the swap space on a TiVo is with WinMFS, or going native and using a tool like iBored, and a bunch of stuff I'm too rusty on to recall, or try to explain, at this time.

I posted some important revisions/alternatives on your post about using a powered USB hub for the TA issue, that avoids having to cut wires, here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10248658#post10248658

Using a hub that has a hard switch to set bus-power or external power, and setting it to external, plus using a lamp-timer for the hub, should eliminate the need to worry about the swap space on anything newer than a S2, and not require cutting any USB cables up, to stop bus-power pass-through.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ravingfans said:


> I came up with the idea originally and tested it along with several others trying to diagnose the problem early on. The 2GB swap solution worked for me for 3 years and then the dreaded S03 error started again. At that point I went with the easier path of the Lamp Timer and haven't looked back. My latest contribution to the band-aid is to switch power to a USB Powered Hub instead, which has worked quite well for me the last 3 months.
> 
> Perhaps a placebo effect, but the 2GB swap did work for me for 3 years before S03 reared it's ugly head again. I tested several times with and without the 2GB swap and the problem followed the smaller stock swap partition size. Without source code or direct line to the engineer that wrote the code, we were really stabbing in the dark at the time. For me since it solved the problem (temporarily) I dropped back to monitoring the forum as so many others were contributing to the understanding and I had simply offered my own experience.
> 
> *Noone:* Wondering if you can help me understand the difference between TiVo Swap and Linux Swap? How would somebody increase TiVo Swap space, or is this buried in the TiVo code somewhere? I don't think I am going to spend any more time on the solution myself, but really curious from your statement.


Don't know about Linux, but one of the actual partitions on a TiVo, I think it's #8, is the swap partition whose size can be adjusted upwards with WinMFS or the MFS Live cd when either copying one drive to a bigger one or restoring an image to a drive larger than the original.


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

ravingfans said:


> I'm posting this in all the threads related to Guided Setup loops as I have not seen this advice anywhere on the nets:
> 
> How to get out of Guided Setup:
> *1. Prerequisite*--have to have either a serial cable connection to get a shell or a telnet connection to get a shell on the TiVo--there are plenty of resources to show how to do these options elsewhere.
> ...


I must *Thank You Very Much* for this tip! I have several TiVos in my household, all with varying modifications. I did notice that I repeadedly get the S03 errors, about 6 weeks after putting fresh TiVos into service. I also notice that it's only on the S3 TiVos with the 2TB drives.

My typical solution when I see this error has been to copy the shows off, and then re-image the drive. I've even gone so far as to replace a drive, but the S03 error always comes back about 6 weeks after the drive replacement, or after the re-image, so I *KNOW* it's not a bad hard drive.

I wanted to test it thoroughly before reporting back, but I've been solid for 9 weeks now.

So... Since I'm lazy, I set up a crond job that runs (the "dbgc-mcp -fg-gc" command) on days of the month that have an even number (Every other day) at 3am local time. I've discovered since then that the time of the day doesn't matter, but I chose this time since it's less likely to be recording something. Since then, I've recorded stuff over the time it's doing this command, and nothing bad happens.

Thank you!!!

Questions:

1. Does anyone know what Garbage Collection and Indexing really is?
2. How often is it supposed to happen? (Should I be running this every day)


----------



## ravingfans (Jan 12, 2009)

AudioNutz said:


> Thank You Very Much for this tip!
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


You're very welcome--glad it helped! I've been helped also by so many on these forums myself...

1. Garbage collection is essentially cleaning up all the memory structures that are marked as not needed, but the CPU has been too busy keeping up with throughput demands to get to it. I'm sure there are better definitions out there, but it's like if you never clean your room, you become a hoarder and eventually you can't get anything done.

* Indexing can refer to several things--I'll defer to others on the forum as I haven't really thought through carefully what context TiVo is indexing...

2. GC doesn't have to run every day, but it helps. It runs faster if it is done daily as there is less to clean up. Eventually, there is not enough room for TiVo to put the guide data and then the S03 problem occurs, so should run it fairly often.


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

Alright, I'm going to try switching it to run daily.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ravingfans said:


> You're very welcome--glad it helped! I've been helped also by so many on these forums myself...
> 
> 1. Garbage collection is essentially cleaning up all the memory structures that are marked as not needed, but the CPU has been too busy keeping up with throughput demands to get to it. I'm sure there are better definitions out there, but it's like if you never clean your room, you become a hoarder and eventually you can't get anything done.
> 
> ...


I like the analogy about hoarding. But, in a TiVo, it's more about the TiVo not having the resources available to "clean up", as opposed to the TiVo being lazy, or having a "disease" as many hoarders have even started calling it, or the TiVo deciding to save old newspapers and empty pudding cups "because it might have a use for them, someday". 

GC is about taking out old data, that the TiVo has no need for anymore, and will take up extra system resources if left alone. But, will also take up extra resources to be removed.

As you say, indexing is something that can include so many factors, it's bound to start arguments, if anybody says "this is exactly what it does", but gets it wrong, misses something, or doesn't describe it perfectly.

The Roamios have been pretty good at doing both, in a timely manner. I've seen indexing happen multiple times a day, like after each scheduled and/or manual connection to that part of the TiVo service, until any further connections don't provide more to be indexed. This tends to imply that the primary indexing role is adding data downloaded during these connections, to where it needs to go, in the correct format. Since most of the data, most of the time, on these connections is Guide Data, I'll let everybody draw their own conclusions on the matter.

What I've seen happen, with GC, when a TiVo is "very busy", is rather than it happening once, every ~24hrs, it gets set-aside to wait until enough resources are projected to become available, and stay available, to perform it. If the TiVo is recording something, even just on one channel, never having a period of time not recording, I've seen the GC get skipped.

What gets somewhat contradictory about this GC behavior, is the obvious problem created, when the GC is not performed, and goes unperformed long enough, that even just a TiVo not recording, but still buffering all the tuners, doesn't have enough resources to deal with the extra "garbage" which has piled-up.

One option is to simply disconnect all inbound CATV/OTA coax feeds, to stop the buffering on all the tuners, and reconnect once GC has completed. This is a "once other tricks/tweaks have failed" option. It used to be easy to just tune all tuners to a (each tuner unique) channel which is so invalid, it can't tune. To improve problems with failed tunes, TiVo has made this hard to do, as a side-effect, of direct relations.

Essentially, the last thing, non-drastic, that can be done, is to disconnect everything that can give the TiVo anything new data to process, signals to process, or otherwise require resources for. The list:

1. All RF coax input connections (cable/OTA).
2. The network connections (ethernet, MoCA, bridges, USB adapters).
3. Any form of wireless networking built-in, should be disabled.

Essentially, the best option is to use only the power-in, and only use one AV output to feed a TV, disconnecting that TV link, when you don't need to be interacting.

At some point, the TiVo will be so idle, it will have nothing better to do than GC, and other maintenance routines. But, if you have a bunch of things in your ToDoList, if you don't clear them out, first, the TiVo may still resist GC, thinking it will be busy, regardless of anything else insuring it won't be.

I have used a repeat of Guided Setup to temporarily change to "00000" Zip Code, and provider lineup "Tiny TiVo" as another step, to insure any downloaded guide data is tiny simple empty placeholders, that will be the smallest Guide Data download possible, and get data mostly devoid of anything to process/index. This allows for having the networking online, with minimal impact on indexing/GC. It's also a nooneuknow original find, that you will find no mention of, before I found it, when I decided to see what would happen if I used 00000 as a zip code. This works on all TiVos. I've lost count on how many times it has helped people, how many uses it works for, and how many potential uses it has.


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

All good information, thank you. I wonder why Garbage Collection doesn't execute properly on my TiVos with 2TB drives, but it does (without my intervention) on my TiVos with 1TB drives.


----------



## JimWall (Oct 19, 2002)

I have an old S3 which lost its external drive several months ago. I took the opportunity to replace the internal drive with a 2 TB using WinMFS and have had no trouble with the GC and indexing keeping the program guide up to date.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

AudioNutz said:


> All good information, thank you. I wonder why Garbage Collection doesn't execute properly on my TiVos with 2TB drives, but it does (without my intervention) on my TiVos with 1TB drives.


I upgraded my OLED Series 3 to a 500GB hard drive on way back in early 2008 and my GC has been working fine for the past 6 years, but a few weeks ago out of nowhere i started getting the S03 Error for the first time and my GC was stuck and severely out of date, with guide data running out within a few days. This has never ever happened until a few weeks ago, corresponding with Time Warner turning off our QAM channels that we used to get straight from the wall (requiring we use a digital adapter now.

I've been monitoring my GC and Service Connections over the past few weeks and sometimes GC executes ok and Service Connections succeed, but other times GC gets stuck for 3-5 days and Connections start to Fail with Error S03. The last two times this happened, i turned my Tuning Adapter OFF for a few hours and that allowed GC to complete and update to the current date, whereupon i force a connection or let it connect on it's own and those succeed as well. So far it's hit or miss. I've ordered a digital 7-day lamp timer to shut off the TA a few times a week.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

randywalters said:


> I upgraded my OLED Series 3 to a 500GB hard drive on way back in early 2008 and my GC has been working fine for the past 6 years, but a few weeks ago out of nowhere i started getting the S03 Error for the first time and my GC was stuck and severely out of date, with guide data running out within a few days. This has never ever happened until a few weeks ago, corresponding with Time Warner turning off our QAM channels that we used to get straight from the wall (requiring we use a digital adapter now.
> 
> I've been monitoring my GC and Service Connections over the past few weeks and sometimes GC executes ok and Service Connections succeed, but other times GC gets stuck for 3-5 days and Connections start to Fail with Error S03. The last two times this happened, i turned my Tuning Adapter OFF for a few hours and that allowed GC to complete and update to the current date, whereupon i force a connection or let it connect on it's own and those succeed as well. So far it's hit or miss. I've ordered a digital 7-day lamp timer to shut off the TA a few times a week.


My S3 requires the T/A be off for 4 hours. With this setting GC completes every other day to 3 days.
It's on a daily timer but I like the idea of a 7 day timer, going to look into that...


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

I did see that tip about turning off the T/A, but that's not really practical for me for two reasons:

I rarely can predict a solid hour (or 4) at the same time every day that the T/A can be out of service.
When I power cycle my T/As, they very rarely will come back gracefully if the USB cable is plugged in.
I'd need to power it back up manually, which defeats the use of a timer anyway, which is why I've been trying out the crond job.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

AudioNutz said:


> All good information, thank you. I wonder why Garbage Collection doesn't execute properly on my TiVos with 2TB drives, but it does (without my intervention) on my TiVos with 1TB drives.


What are the respective swap partition sizes?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

unitron said:


> What are the respective swap partition sizes?


I know where you are going with this. Beyond the S2, I'm only aware of a few reported "success" stories, which seemed to be more placebo effect, than increased swap space (hard to tell what fixed what, when most only increase the size in the process of imaging a new drive, or re-imaging the same drive).

I tried it on the four TiVo HDs I used to have, leaving one original, one double size, one half size, and one 1024MB in size. I noted no plausible evidence they were even using the swap, let alone being affected by the size, although the one left stock size outlived the rest, before getting corrupted.

With that said, if you want to walk through increasing it, I've vented my opinion on changing the swap space. It's been awhile since it has been discussed, and I don't recall any ways to increase it without starting over (but, do think it can be done). I still see a member here and there, who insists it cures everything, when the subject comes up.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

nooneuknow said:


> I know where you are going with this. Beyond the S2, I'm only aware of a few reported "success" stories, which seemed to be more placebo effect, than increased swap space (hard to tell what fixed what, when most only increase the size in the process of imaging a new drive, or re-imaging the same drive).
> 
> I tried it on the four TiVo HDs I used to have, leaving one original, one double size, one half size, and one 1024MB in size. I noted no plausible evidence they were even using the swap, let alone being affected by the size, although the one left stock size outlived the rest, before getting corrupted.
> 
> With that said, if you want to walk through increasing it, I've vented my opinion on changing the swap space. It's been awhile since it has been discussed, and I don't recall any ways to increase it without starting over (but, do think it can be done). I still see a member here and there, who insists it cures everything, when the subject comes up.


I don't know anyway to do it except when moving to a larger drive.

As far as I know it doesn't hurt anything.

What I'm looking for are data indicating whether it helps just because I'm curious--it won't change what I do personally because I figure giving up 15 minutes worth of video space on a 2TB drive is cheap "insurance"--if it ever needs it, it'll be there, and if it doesn't ever need it it'll be "transparent".


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

unitron said:


> I don't know anyway to do it except when moving to a larger drive.
> 
> As far as I know it doesn't hurt anything.
> 
> What I'm looking for are data indicating whether it helps just because I'm curious--it won't change what I do personally because I figure giving up 15 minutes worth of video space on a 2TB drive is cheap "insurance"--if it ever needs it, it'll be there, and if it doesn't ever need it it'll be "transparent".


Maybe the forum's latest "golden boy" telemark, could shed some light on the matter. I've seen claims that insufficient swap space on S2s was what would put them into a GSOD boot-loop. The explanation was that the TiVo didn't have enough swap to create enough virtual memory, to repair a damaged file system. But, think about that statement... Boot time integrity checks and repairs relying on DISK-BASED memory, to repair the disk? That just seems a bit counterintuitive.

I don't know if it holds true with TiVo swap space. But, Windows pagefiles don't come larger, without a tradeoff. It requires more resources to manage larger ones. There is such a thing as too much. This is why I'd like hear from somebody who knows the TiVo ecosystem, intimately, rather than assuming anything based on even a regular linux system. I've seen members use the "it can't hurt anything" reasoning, plenty of times, and claim they cured a variety of things. I'd want to know that it truly "can't hurt anything", before I'd recommend it like a few do, saying to make it huge. I've seen more reports of people saying the stock size works the best, which can be hard to balance against the vocal few, and their converts, who see improvement, but see it a whole week after installing a larger, faster, and fresh drive. Simply wiping the /var partition is often enough to breathe new life into an ailing TiVo. IIRC, MFSLive and WinMFS tools treated the /var partition like it had nothing that needed to be retained. IIRC, it was telemark who expressed shock at finding out that /var was ignored, and just created anew (empty), when using the older tools, and the older TiVos just would rebuild its contents from scratch.


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

unitron said:


> What are the respective swap partition sizes?


Right now every one of my S3 TiVos is 256, but there's a story.

When I built up my first 2TB TiVo, I read up on all of the opinions on swap size, and I believe I chose 512. This is when I began getting the S03 errors, so I assumed it actually caused the problem.

I did re-image it once at 1024, but again saw the S03 within 4 weeks.

So then I got serious. I have this S3 with a 1TB drive, which had been rock solid and reliable for a very long time. I took an image of this 1TB drive as is, and imaged it to every one of my 2TB drives. (All of which were getting the S03 error all at once now). At this point, all of the machines went to 256. (I even ended up replacing one of the hard drives, just in case it was hard drive related)

Even though these were exact duplicates, I continued to get the S03 errors until discovering the "dbgc-mcp -fg-gc" command.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

AudioNutz said:


> I continued to get the S03 errors until discovering the "dbgc-mcp -fg-gc" command.


Where can I learn more about this command?

Point of interest: 
My (out of the box, no mods) S3 648250 with an external extender 1TB drive (not tivo approved) worked flawlessly right up to the point the Tuning Adapter was introduced.
About a month later I was seeing S03 error.
Thinking it was a hard drive problem. I purchased a dvr_dude 2TB internal drive.
The problem continued until connecting a timer to the T/A.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Teeps said:


> Where can I learn more about this command?
> 
> Point of interest:
> My (out of the box, no mods) S3 648250 with an external extender 1TB drive (not tivo approved) worked flawlessly right up to the point the Tuning Adapter was introduced.
> ...


On the actual page it shows up as post #8 by ravingfans

http://www.********.com/forums/showthread.php?4757-s03-error-when-loading-guide&p=21799#post21799

I'm puzzled as to why ******** is replaced with stars seeing as how it's run by TCF sponsor weaKnees, but if you go to http://www.weaknees.com/ and look to the left and down you'll see where it says Support Forums, and a little copying and pasting in notepad will let you take the link attached to that and come up with a complete working URL for what I tried to post here.

Or you could just do what I did and plug "dbgc-mcp -fg-gc" (quotation marks included) into Google and get to it that way.


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

Teeps said:


> Where can I learn more about this command?


There are several posts that hint at it, but I found clear help in post#14 in this very thread. The last several posts here are also very enlightening.

I did see a post on the weakness forum once a while ago. They claim to be able to repair the S03 errors, I think they were something like $200 once you factor in parts and shipping, etc... I do wonder what weeknees does for the $200, but I'm glad the dbgc command is working for me... For now, fingers crossed.:up:


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Thanks Unitron & AudioNutz...
Duh! I should have read the whole thread here.
This command line instruction fixes a TiVo really stuck the S03 loop.
But does not prevent it from happening again, I was hoping for more.


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm actually using it as a preventative measure, with crond to schedule it to run at 3am each day.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

AudioNutz said:


> I'm actually using it as a preventative measure, with crond to schedule it to run at 3am each day.


How are you doing this? (Understand, I'm linux challenged.)
Is the tuning adapter connected and powered up during this forced GC via crond?


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

Teeps said:


> How are you doing this? (Understand, I'm linux challenged.)
> Is the tuning adapter connected and powered up during this forced GC via crond?


I'm guessing if you're linux challenged, then you won't have installed any of the fun tools available for S2 and S3 TiVos. This is what makes Crond possible. Otherwise you'd need to telnet in, and type the command manually when you get the S03 error, or when your GC is 8-16 days past due.

...And yes, my Tuning Adaptors are always connected and powered up during the GC command each morning at 3am.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

AudioNutz said:


> I'm guessing if you're linux challenged, then you won't have installed any of the fun tools available for S2 and S3 TiVos. This is what makes Crond possible. Otherwise you'd need to telnet in, and type the command manually when you get the S03 error, or when your GC is 8-16 days past due.
> 
> ...And yes, my Tuning Adaptors are always connected and powered up during the GC command each morning at 3am.


You are correct.
I have not installed any hacking tools and/or hardware, in my S3 648250, beyond an upgraded HDD (2TB) from dvr_dude.

Since turning the tuning adapter off for 4 hours daily. My S3 has not had any problems, with completing GC or S03 error. 
So, I'm not interested in adding any hardware, but wouldn't mind reading about it.... got a link?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Teeps said:


> Where can I learn more about this command?
> 
> Point of interest:
> My (out of the box, no mods) S3 648250 with an external extender 1TB drive (not tivo approved) worked flawlessly right up to the point the Tuning Adapter was introduced.
> ...


Another sign that tuning adapters are evil. 

I hope that Comcast never goes down this route here.

Scott


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

Teeps said:


> So, I'm not interested in adding any hardware, but wouldn't mind reading about it.... got a link?


Well... I Can't give you a link, because the TiVocommunity forum will delete it automatically. However, if you use Google to search for a deal on a database, you might try the second item that shows up in the search.



HerronScott said:


> Another sign that tuning adapters are evil.
> 
> I hope that Comcast never goes down this route here.


I agree, but when I moved 10 miles in 2012, I found myself in TWC territory with no MRV capabilities. Ugh! I saw that Comcast bought TWC recently, but I haven't heard about getting rid of SDV. Or the cci bit for that matter.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

AudioNutz said:


> I agree, but when I moved 10 miles in 2012, I found myself in TWC territory with no MRV capabilities. Ugh! I saw that Comcast bought TWC recently, but I haven't heard about getting rid of SDV. Or the cci bit for that matter.


You can only hope on both counts. Some people may have issues with Comcast, but I've been happy with the TV and Internet service since they bought our local Adelphia franchise.

Scott


----------



## sleep (Oct 13, 2016)

aghhh!!!!!!

Got the s03 error, ran out of data for 4 days. Did the kickstart 57 and no change, did the kickstart 58 and it put me in guided setup! why?! now i am stuck in guided setup with the error s03


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sleep said:


> aghhh!!!!!!
> 
> Got the s03 error, ran out of data for 4 days. Did the kickstart 57 and no change, did the kickstart 58 and it put me in guided setup! why?! now i am stuck in guided setup with the error s03


How far into GS can you get before the error message pops up, and exactly what does it say?


----------



## sleep (Oct 13, 2016)

unitron said:


> How far into GS can you get before the error message pops up, and exactly what does it say?


Hi thanks, on the blue background screen it connects to the internet, getting info, disconnects all fine. The last step on the list "loading info" is the problem, it tries for a while then stops and say "Error S03"


----------



## sleep (Oct 13, 2016)

unitron said:


> How far into GS can you get before the error message pops up, and exactly what does it say?


Unitron, I used your image from your dropbox to re image the hard drive. It went through guided set up twice after that. Now it is downloading new program info, hopefully with no errors.


----------



## SoonerOrLater (Nov 9, 2004)

ravingfans said:


> *3.* let the TiVo boot up to the Guided Setup entry page, but don't click select with the remote
> *4.* telnet in to the TiVo (or access through the serial link
> *5.* type (without quotes):
> dbgc-mcp -fg-gc
> ...


I need help with this.
I am able to Telnet into my Tivo HD (stuck in Guided Setup loop, error S03), but not before hitting Select after rebooting, and confirming the Wireless Network connection/password...
In this mode, it seems I can only send it IRCODE commands that it responds to, but not the dbgc-mcp -fg-gc command.
I'm using wireless because I can't find out to Telnet into this Tivo by connecting an Ethernet Cable directly from my PC to the Tivo HD (I can't find an IP address that way)>
Any idea?
Thanks!


----------



## ravingfans (Jan 12, 2009)

SoonerOrLater said:


> I need help with this.
> I am able to Telnet into my Tivo HD (stuck in Guided Setup loop, error S03), but not before hitting Select after rebooting, and confirming the Wireless Network connection/password...
> In this mode, it seems I can only send it IRCODE commands that it responds to, but not the dbgc-mcp -fg-gc command.
> I'm using wireless because I can't find out to Telnet into this Tivo by connecting an Ethernet Cable directly from my PC to the Tivo HD (I can't find an IP address that way)>
> ...


that was a while back for me, but I'll take a stab.

if you are directly connected from TiVo to your PC, there is no DHCP server, so both devices are self-assigning a 169.x.x.x address. you need to have a router somewhere in the loop to get a decent address for both your PC and the TiVo.

I'm not certain whether you can telnet in over WiFi--I've never tried that myself.

I'm assuming you have a modded S3 TiVo of some variety? Both of mine are down currently, and I haven't wandered through all the thousands of pages here to remember how to get the latest TiVo Service Update to work. That is a project for some random couple of weekends when I get some time.

Overall, I believe I will go back to the stock PROM and hope both the S3 and HD I have will be able to boot with the new Service Update and call it a day.

Anybody have a spare PROM image for either or hopefully both of those machines?


----------



## FaFaFooey (Sep 25, 2012)

SoonerOrLater said:


> I need help with this.
> I am able to Telnet into my Tivo HD (stuck in Guided Setup loop, error S03), but not before hitting Select after rebooting, and confirming the Wireless Network connection/password...
> In this mode, it seems I can only send it IRCODE commands that it responds to, but not the dbgc-mcp -fg-gc command.
> I'm using wireless because I can't find out to Telnet into this Tivo by connecting an Ethernet Cable directly from my PC to the Tivo HD (I can't find an IP address that way)>
> ...


Can you connect the TiVo to your router with an ethernet cable? You can assign a static local IP through most routers to the TiVo? Then use telnet.


----------



## SoonerOrLater (Nov 9, 2004)

ravingfans said:


> I'm not certain whether you can telnet in over WiFi--I've never tried that myself.
> 
> I'm assuming you have a modded S3 TiVo of some variety?
> Overall, I believe I will go back to the stock PROM and hope both the S3 and HD I have will be able to boot with the new Service Update and call it a day.


Telnet over Wifi works. I'm connecting to port 31339, correct?
I was actually able to connect to the Tivo after assigning its IP manually during the Guided Setup.
At that point, sending IRCODE commands worked fine.
After rebooting, I was even able to connect to it without pressing Select.
But the dbgc-mcp -fg-gc command does not seem to do anything. Am I missing something?

I have a Tivo HD (652160) v11.0 (I think that was the last one for this model), lifetime service, and it is not modded (original PROM).

Thanks!


----------



## SoonerOrLater (Nov 9, 2004)

FaFaFooey said:


> Can you connect the TiVo to your router with an ethernet cable? You can assign a static local IP through most routers to the TiVo? Then use telnet.


The Tivo is too far for a Ethernet connection (I just don't have a cable that long), but wireless works. 
As mentioned above, I've assigned an IP to the Tivo during Guided Setup, and I'm able to Telnet into it via my wireless network.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

As mentioned in this old thread

What is this un-used 4 pin connector?

there's a 4 pin header on the S3 motherboard which is apparently an "old school" serial port.

Did you ever telnet into a Series 1?



SoonerOrLater said:


> I need help with this.
> I am able to Telnet into my Tivo HD (stuck in Guided Setup loop, error S03), but not before hitting Select after rebooting, and confirming the Wireless Network connection/password...
> In this mode, it seems I can only send it IRCODE commands that it responds to, but not the dbgc-mcp -fg-gc command.
> I'm using wireless because I can't find out to Telnet into this Tivo by connecting an Ethernet Cable directly from my PC to the Tivo HD (I can't find an IP address that way)>
> ...


----------



## SoonerOrLater (Nov 9, 2004)

unitron said:


> As mentioned in this old thread
> 
> What is this un-used 4 pin connector?
> 
> ...


I never tried Telnet neither in my Series 1 (Phillips) nor my Series 2 (I still have a couple of those I should get rid of).
Does the Tivo HD need to be hacked (PROM or other) to access this hidden serial port, or can I just get/make the special 4pin cable? I guess I would also need a computer with a serial port, right?


----------



## ravingfans (Jan 12, 2009)

SoonerOrLater said:


> Telnet over Wifi works. I'm connecting to port 31339, correct?
> I was actually able to connect to the Tivo after assigning its IP manually during the Guided Setup.
> At that point, sending IRCODE commands worked fine.
> After rebooting, I was even able to connect to it without pressing Select.
> ...


I'm a little confused--I didn't think telnet worked without a PROM mod?


----------



## SoonerOrLater (Nov 9, 2004)

ravingfans said:


> I'm a little confused--I didn't think telnet worked without a PROM mod?


On Tivo HD/S3, Telnet via Ethernet or Wifi works on port 31339, but only for remote control functions.
See TiVo UI Control via Telnet - No Hacking Required!

But apparently, this is different from the Telnet Shell you can get by getting through the hidden serial port (4-pin connector on the HD/S3 motherboard), which is what I would need to be able to send the dbgc-mpc command... (and maybe this needs the PROM mod? not sure).


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

This thread and a few others helped me out.

I recently added Spectrum (used to be TWC) to my S3HDXL because FiOS dropped a basketball channel I use, so I added Spectrum to a single TiVo to see it.

Spectrum uses a tuning adapter and that TA caused my guide data to stop loading and showing a S03 error in the Account Information screen.

Looking at the GC date it was also way in the past like others have posted.
My solution was to remove the TA by unplugging the USB from the back of the S3HDXL and then re-running the connect to TiVo service now.

That caused a S03 error directly on the loading step of the connect to TiVo screen and gave me a message to try a restart.

After the restart, a re-connect to TiVo worked fine and has been working.

So my experience is slightly different: Turns out for the minimal channels I need on this box I do not require the TA and removing the TA fixed my guide data.

I guess we're saying that TA = bad for S3s.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

FiosUser said:


> This thread and a few others helped me out.
> I guess we're saying that TA = bad for S3s.


Yes since the cursed tuning adapter was first foisted on us timewarner subscribers.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

TiVoJerry said:


> If Kickstart57 didn't help your TiVoHD, there's a good chance that you may need to replace the drive rather than just reimage it. S03 means the box can't index the data. You didn't mention an expander or if you got errors with KS54, so try the following in this order:
> 
> * - Start by doing guided setup for antenna only. There's a lot less data to handle. That should let you get back into the menus but doesn't mean you're out of the woods.
> * - You already tried Kickstart57. 58 might help but it's unlikely.
> * - C&DE is a pretty good option at this point.


How do you do these kickstarts> I ';m trying to get out of guided set up.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

woldsweather said:


> How do you do these kickstarts> I ';m trying to get out of guided set up.


 TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information (weaknees.com)


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

cannonz said:


> TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information (weaknees.com)


Which would be best to get out of guided set up?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

57


----------

